# Addio Milan. Lo scudetto della sostenibilità non lo voglio.



## KILPIN_91 (11 Aprile 2022)

Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE. 

questa occasione non ci ricapiterà mai piu per almeno altri 10 anni,con una Juve che tornerà a vincere altri 7-8 scudetti,e l'inter che ne vince uno ogni tanto. tutto questo per non spendere. io mollo tutto e non tifo piu per questi strozzini del cavolo,basta. 

I Biglietti stanno andando a ruba?? non se lo meritano. per me dovrebbero disdire tutti. stadio vuoto e contestazione. io non ci sto a galleggiare per un piazzamento champions e veder vincere gli altri. facendo dei mercati da barboni. noi siamo il MIlan,non la roma o la lazio. vergogna a tutti. pure a Maldini che non ha fatto un cavolo per difenderci contro arbitraggi scandalosi e non aver preso l'attaccante. lo scudetto della sostenibilità non lo voglio. se lo tengano e se lo mettano dove non batte il sole. 

tutti i filosocietari si diano una svegliata. con questi non vinceremo mai. io in un purgatorio simile non ci voglio stare. dall'anno prossimo non seguirò piu nessuna partita,disdico tutto,non avrò piu a che fare con questi laidi. è finita per me,addio vecchio Milan,è stato un piacere.


----------



## Viulento (11 Aprile 2022)

Condivido, finche gli strozzini non ci vendono, noi tifosi saremo presi per il culo continuamente da chi ne fa le veci, il signor maldini, che si presta a sporcare la sua carriera da giocatore per il suo egocentrismo e denaro del quale non ne ha mai abbastanza.
Ma purtroppo continuero' a seguire il milan, sempre, e' nel mio sangue.


----------



## Gamma (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...



È un discorso passionale, senza dubbi, ma è ai limiti dell'impossibile in quanto a pessimismo.

Parlare al passato di scudetto mi sembra eccessivo, considerando che siamo ancora primi in classifica al momento.
Parlare di ciclo dell'Inter mi sembra ancora più eccessivo perché sia la squadra che la società mi sembrano davvero poco solidi, e senza favori arbitrali e/o "allergia" agli infortuni/covid, l'armata vincente si starebbe giocando l'accesso in CL con Roma, Lazio e co.

Dire che un'occasione simile non ci ricapiterà mai nei prossimi 10 anni è un'ulteriore inesattezza.
Si sarebbe potuto dire lo stesso lo scorso anno, eppure siamo ancora qui tra il 1º e il 2º posto, e nulla mi fa pensare che il prossimo anno non debba continuare ad essere così, anzi, stiamo lentamente colmando le nostre lacune e a luglio/agosto probabilmente ci presenteremo con una squadra ancora più forte.

Abbiamo una squadra inferiore a Napoli, Inter e Juventus(seppur non di molto), molto più giovane e inesperta, eppure siamo quasi in CL e soprattutto siamo ancora in corsa per lo Scudetto e la Coppa Italia... parlare di contestazione è folle.
Avessimo la rosa più costosa in Italia ti darei ragione, avessimo i debiti fino al collo anche, andassimo avanti a bond pure, ma con la nostra "sostenibilità"(che ad oggi è un ostacolo ma in futuro ci leverà rogne che avranno altre squadre) siamo lì, a contenderci lo Scudetto per il secondo anno di fila, ricordando che fino a 3 anni fa era impensabile già solo avvicinarsi al quarto posto.


Non so come finirà questa corsa al primo posto, ma vada come vada il prossimo anno saremo ancora più forti e competitivi, ne sono sicuro.
La dirigenza sta lavorando bene e dobbiamo avere fiducia. Portare a casa un titolo quest'anno sarebbe fantastico, ma non farlo non sarebbe un fallimento, anche se abbiamo sprecato grosse occasioni per agguantarlo, perché le considerazioni vanno fatte su TUTTO il campionato, non solo sul momentaccio che stiamo affrontando, e guardando all'intero campionato non possiamo che essere soddisfatti, viste le premesse degli anni passati. Sarebbe normale essere delusi dal risultato se non dovessimo sollevare la coppa, ma questa delusione sarebbe più frutto dell'ottimo lavoro della nostra squadra(a tutto tondo) che di un pessimo lavoro, quindi nulla di troppo contestabile.

Purtroppo non siamo il vecchio Milan, ma siamo una base giovane che potrà comunque togliersi delle grandi soddisfazioni in pochi anni e, magari, tornare davvero grande, ma servirà tanto tempo e grande sacrificio... dovremo ingoiare tanti rospi nel frattempo, ma restiamo fiduciosi.


----------



## Milanoide (11 Aprile 2022)

Capisco e parzialmente condivido lo sfogo.
Volendo rimanere freddo ed oggettivo, la comparazione dei punti si fa alla fine.
Se noi ora avremo un calendario difficile e l'Inter uno facile, è per forza vero che prima è stato l'inverso. Le avversarie bisogna incontrarle tutte.
Siamo indietro con lo stadio rispetto alla Juve.
Rispetto alle altre siamo avanti sul risanamento.
Giochiamo con alcuni mezzi giocatori ed abbiamo riserve inferiori a squadre di metà classifica.
Dobbiamo dimagrire ed investire ancora un po'.
Se c'è una cosa che mi dispiace è non avere giovani attaccanti da buttare nella mischia. Pellegri ora è altrove. Colombo pure.
Anche l'Atalanta ha fatto errori di valutazione simili con Piccoli. Però sta comunque lanciando qualche ragazzo.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Aprile 2022)

Non puoi vincere senza ambizioni e investimenti, l’Inda pur di vincere ha fatto all in con Lukaku, Conte e Hakimi e si sta godendo l’onda lunga, i ladri per uscire dalla crisi hanno buttato 80 milioni su Vlahovic, non avrebbero mai rischiato la CL fino all’ultimo come noi l’anno scorso. Noi facciamo sempre le nozze coi fichi secchi e ci ritroviamo lacune enormi da anni, specialmente in attacco e quando corriamo meno viene tutto a galla. Per me vincere in questo modo è utopia e dubito anche che l’attenzione ai conti alla fine porti vantaggi, le altre spendono, si indebitano ma sono sempre lì, impunite. Ci aspettano solo ulteriori anni di me**a a bacheca vuota.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...


Che esagerazione..
Poi sta cosa che ci devono vendere.. Cioè, ok.. A chi? Perché per vendere serve anche chi compra..
Rivogliamo yogurt li o soggetti simili?.. Vogliamo il comisso di turno?

L'unica cosa che posso dire ok è sul mercato di gennaio dove nessuno si è mosso ma noi avremmo potuto cercare qualcosa.. Non che ci fossero chissà che fenomeni sul mercato.. Forse l'unica operazione fattibile era Aubameyang in prestito, ma non so quanto ci abbia investito il barca per averlo..

Siamo ancora virtualmente primi, certo le occasioni perse sono ora davvero troppe


----------



## numero 3 (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...



Se nasceva come me nel 69 e vivevi un paio d'anni di B che facevi?
Ti buttavi giù dal balcone?
Animo ragazzo... Il Milan è una fede.


----------



## Mika (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...


Caro Kilpin arrivederci a quando torneremo a vincere, in questo periodo però guardati i DVD del Milan di Sacchi e capello così potrai esultare. Sei del 91 hai visto solo vittorie, ci sta che non ti va di tifare quando non si vince, io l'ho fatto e altri come me quindi addio Milan da me mai. E' facile stare vicino alla squadra quando si possono prendere in giro gli altri, è difficile quando invece non si può fare gli sfottò. Tanto so che domenica prossima sarai qui a tifare con noi. Perché sono sicuro che sei Milanista vero e questo è uno sfogo 

PS: Guarda che con 0 incassi certamente non si torna a vincere anzi è peggio. Maldini quando ha detto "Ultimamente ci stanno dando arbitri debuttanti! come risposta è stato ammonito e hanno continuato a darci arbitri debuttanti. Non dimenticarti cose che non ti fa comodo ricordare però, è incoerente. Per il resto, buona vita se te ne andrai, spero che tornerai questo significherà che siamo tornati a vincere, noi altri che siamo "i filosocietari" solo perché sappiamo che nel calcio ci sono i cicli e quello di Berlusconi (i 26 anni vincenti) tutte le squadre ce lo hanno una sola volta nella vita e non sono lo standard ma un eccezione continueremo a tifare Milan anche per te.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (11 Aprile 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Se nasceva come me nel 69 e vivevi un paio d'anni di B che facevi?
> Ti buttavi giù dal balcone?
> Animo ragazzo... Il Milan è una fede.


anche io del 69 e la penso come te, nonostante in questo momento mi girano a mille


----------



## Giek (11 Aprile 2022)

Vedrai che adesso arriveranno quelli che ti diranno che serve tempo, che il progetto sta procedendo bene e che ogni anno si fanno passi avanti e altre amenità simili. Poi ci si accorge che in Italia non si vince nulla e che in Europa ormai siamo considerati alla stregua del Nottingham


----------



## Devil man (11 Aprile 2022)

sono molto amareggiato.. non abbiamo spina dorsale.. da quando ibra non è più in campo non facciamo risultati..


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...


Capisco la frustrazione ma nulla è perduto ancora.
Ci siamo giocati due jolly, restano sei partite, possiamo sbagliare poco o nulla. Vedremo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...



parliamone fratello…

Se affrontate le altre questioni della vita con il pessimismo e la negatività con cui parlate di Milan deve essere durissima anche alzarvi alla mattina.
Mi hanno sempre insegnato che solo il pensiero positivo e sogno ti porta a risultati.

Tralasciando il fatto che hai tratto conclusioni su qualcosa che concluso ancora non è, mi sembra un post ( e la conclusione ) tenuto li per anni, pieno di rancore e scritto ora come a dire “ avete visto ? Ho ragione io a essere negativo ogni giorno. Moriremo tutti e pioveranno rane”
Il campionato è finito ? Neghiamo che siamo primi in classifica da 3 anni ? Neghiamo ogni risultato economico-sportivo conseguito?

io non ho mai conosciuto un pessimista che abbia fatto strada nella vita, mai. Il pensiero negativo ti limita, in tutti gli ambienti top in cui ho lavorato ( musica e spettacolo ) ho sempre trovato gente “felice”, positiva e giocherellona, i lamentoni pessimisti finiscono a casa loro da soli senza famiglia a 50 anni davanti ad un pc a sfogare la loro rabbia sui social ( non parlo di te, sia chiaro ).
l approccio negativo in senso generale è il peggior modo per affrontare la vita.

Per il resto è giusto che ogni persona abbia la sua idea e convinzione, anche strampalata e completamente fuori strada. Purtroppo so che non c’è niente che io possa scrivere per farti cambiare idea. Dispiace perché molte idee che hai sono una visione distopica della realtà.

ps: i discorsi sono generalizzati è, ci tengo a precisare che non ho nulla contro di te. Condivido tante altre cose che scrivi.

pss: qui sotto ci sono i post consigliati, rileggiti cosa dicevi qualche mese fa, stesse cose e invece un anno dopo siamo ancora lì, primi in classifica.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...


non sono così drastico ma accolgo lo sfogo, la mia più grande paura è diventare l'Arsenal di Gazidis


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> parliamone fratello…
> 
> Se affrontate le altre questioni della vita con il pessimismo e la negatività con cui parlate di Milan deve essere durissima anche alzarvi alla mattina.
> Mi hanno sempre insegnato che solo il pensiero positivo e sogno ti porta a risultati.
> ...


Aggiungo un particolare: l'Inter a Torino ha vinto RUBANDO, con un rigore solare non dato per fallo di Ranocchia su Belotti.

Questo per dire che sono tutte partite tiratissime e puo succedere ancora di tutto da qui alla fine.

Aspettiamo a spararci nelle palle.

Preoccupa che siamo arrivati alla fine a corto di fiato e idee, ora pure con qualche infortunio di troppo (di nuovo), ma non è che le altre stiano facendo calcio champagne, anzi.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Aprile 2022)

Ormai una parte di me è arrivata a sperare che cambino proprietà, Pioli e Maldini tutti insieme in estate altrimenti ogni partita non vinta è il dramma. E presumo che il prossimo campionato le partite non vinte saranno anche di più (visto che l'andamento degli ultimi due anni è quasi da record). Poi non vincere lo scudetto quando a otto giornate dalla fine sei primo penso bruci immensamente a tutti, però oh bisogna mettere pure in conto la possibilità di perdere. Non vinciamo da tanto, ma non penso che la prima volta che competiamo veramente per lo scudetto dopo nove anni qualcuno ce lo lasci vincere di diritto al primo tentativo. Per quanto riguarda poi l'ormai famoso "scudetto della sostenibilità" tocca constatare che non vinciamo nemmeno quello, mi vengono in mente due o tre squadre ben più sostenibili della nostra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2022)

si sapeva che sarebbe stata dura, l'unico capace di giocare a calcio ha 36 anni....
davanti facciamo schifo da mesi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Aprile 2022)

Il milanismo è una cosa seria.
Chi molla quando le cose vanno male si interroghi su quanto tiene davvero alla squadra, perdonatemi.
Per ora la stagione è andata ogni più rosea aspettativa e quest'estate abbiamo davvero la possibilità di fare grandi cose.
Qualora anche in estate si resti immobili con tutto lo spazio a bilancio che c'è, mi unirò alla tua critica.
Fino ad allora, forza Milan e fiducia in un progetto che ci ha visti migliorare di stagione in stagione.
Il resto è noia!


----------



## jacky (11 Aprile 2022)

L'ho scritto almeno 5 volte. Lo scudetto vinto così potrebbe essere la nostra tomba per il prossimo decennio.
Se le vinciamo tutte arriviamo a 86, gli scorsi campionati non si entrava in Champions sopra gli 80 punti.
E' un campionato anomalo, in cui la quota scudetto è la vecchia quota champions.
Chi lo vince per me l'anno prossimo arriva sesto.

Detto questo sempre scudetto sarebbe.

Meglio vincere un Europeo e poi non andare al Mondiale oppure arrivare ai quarti dell'Europeo e del Mondiale???


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto almeno 5 volte. Lo scudetto vinto così potrebbe essere la nostra tomba per il prossimo decennio.
> Se le vinciamo tutte arriviamo a 86, gli scorsi campionati non si entrava in Champions sopra gli 80 punti.
> E' un campionato anomalo, in cui la quota scudetto è la vecchia quota champions.
> Chi lo vince per me l'anno prossimo arriva sesto.
> ...


Mi sa che hai fatto male i conti. Quota Champions 86 punti in un campionato a 25 squadre forse.

Che sia un campionato anomalo è vero, ma per ora la quota scudetto è in linea con molte altre stagioni.

Il nostro ultimo scudetto lo abbiamo vinto con 82 punti, tra l'altro.


----------



## Mika (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai fatto male i conti. Quota Champions 86 punti in un campionato a 25 squadre forse.
> 
> Che sia un campionato anomalo è vero, ma per ora la quota scudetto è in linea con molte altre stagioni.
> 
> Il nostro ultimo scudetto lo abbiamo vinto con 82 punti, tra l'altro.


Penso che parlava di quando la Juventus aveva vinto due scudetti con 100 punti e il Napoli fece secondo con 95 punti


----------



## CS10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Aggiungo un particolare: l'Inter a Torino ha vinto RUBANDO, con un rigore solare non dato per fallo di Ranocchia su Belotti.*
> 
> Questo per dire che sono tutte partite tiratissime e puo succedere ancora di tutto da qui alla fine.
> 
> ...


No dai non iniziamo a parlare di queste cose...
Sicuramente è un dato di fatto, come è un dato di fatto che abbiamo avuto alcuni episodi a sfavore, ma la classifica dice che abbiamo la quarta miglior difesa nonostante siano 5 partite consecutive che non subiamo goal, abbiamo la terza miglior differenza reti e il quinto miglior attacco a pari merito con il Verona.
Non siamo nemmeno la squadra che ha subito meno sconfitte. 
Ancora non eccelliamo in niente.
Vero che sono solo numeri e che gli unici che contano sono i punti, ma tanti punti li fai se segni con regolarità e subisci pochi goal durante tutto il campionato.
Per me questi numeri evidenziano che siamo una squadra umorale, incostante e che si fa condizionare dai risultati delle altre squadre e non è ancora pienamente cosciente delle proprie potenzialità.
Mi dispiace dirlo, ma al momento l'inter è più solida, sa come e quando spingere sull'acceleratore per portare a casa un risultato, noi per vincere dobbiamo giocare bene e per giocare bene dobbiamo avere entusiasmo e non avere l'assillo del risultato, ma queste sono caratteristiche da outsider, non da vincenti.

Detto questo sono ancora convinto che possiamo farcela, soprattutto se prima del recupero dell'inter noi dovessimo riuscire a fare 6 punti e loro tra spezia fuori casa e roma a san siro dovessero fare almeno un pareggio.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che parlava di quando la Juventus aveva vinto due scudetti con 100 punti e il Napoli fece secondo con 95 punti


E' successo una volta nella storia.

In Italia la quota scudetto è storicamente tra 82 e 85 punti con campionati a 20 squadre.


----------



## Stylox10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Se ora iniziamo a remare contro alla società e ai ragazzi siamo a cavallo proprio…

Ok che abbiamo sbagliato le ultime due, ma il supporto dai tifosi non deve mai mancare.


----------



## bmb (11 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto almeno 5 volte. Lo scudetto vinto così potrebbe essere la nostra tomba per il prossimo decennio.
> Se le vinciamo tutte arriviamo a 86, *gli scorsi campionati non si entrava in Champions sopra gli 80 punti*.
> E' un campionato anomalo, in cui la quota scudetto è la vecchia quota champions.
> Chi lo vince per me l'anno prossimo arriva sesto.
> ...


Quota CL degli ultimi 5 anni
2020/2021 78
2019/2020 78
2018/2019 69
2017/2018 72
2016/2017 72

Capisco la frustrazione, il nervoso, la delusione che ci accomuna un po' tutti stamattina. Ma non travisiamo la realtà. Indipendentemente da come finirà quest'anno, noi siamo la squadra che più di tutti è sicura di rimanere tra le prime 4 nel prossimo decennio.


----------



## jacky (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai fatto male i conti. Quota Champions 86 punti in un campionato a 25 squadre forse.
> 
> Che sia un campionato anomalo è vero, ma per ora la quota scudetto è in linea con molte altre stagioni.
> 
> Il nostro ultimo scudetto lo abbiamo vinto con 82 punti, tra l'altro.


L'anno scorso la quinta, non la quarta, 77 PUNTI.
Ultimi due anni quarta sempre intorno 78-80.

Quello che voglio dire... il campionato per me si vincerà a 82-83 non di più (il Milan se perde una gara arriva max a 83)... questo significa a ver fatto poco più della media punti per la champions degli ultimi campionati.

Il Napoli ha perso 8 gare in casa in stagione, 5-6 in campionato se non sbaglio.
La Juventus ha fatto stra-schifo e con il successo contro l'Inter sarebbe a -3.
L'Inter prima di queste 2 vittorie aveva fatto 11 punti in 9 gare, livello Spezia per dire...

Vince la meno peggio, non la più forte... e se poi non si rinforza l'anno prossimo fa flop.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> No dai non iniziamo a parlare di queste cose...
> Sicuramente è un dato di fatto, come è un dato di fatto che abbiamo avuto alcuni episodi a sfavore, ma la classifica dice che abbiamo la quarta miglior difesa nonostante siano 5 partite consecutive che non subiamo goal, abbiamo la terza miglior differenza reti e il quinto miglior attacco a pari merito con il Verona.
> Non siamo nemmeno la squadra che ha subito meno sconfitte.
> Ancora non eccelliamo in niente.
> ...


Bah l'Inter sicuramente è piu forte in attacca di noi, come testimoniano i tanti goal che ha segnato piu di noi.

Per il resto, mi pare che pure loro stiano soffrendo e non poco certi avversari.
Pareggio con Torino Fiorentina e Genoa.
Sconfitta col Sassuolo.

Io credo che umorali siano prima di tutto i tifosi 
Siamo li punto a punto, questo significa che come livello piu o meno valiamo Inter e Napoli, che è quello che sinceramente credo fin dalla prima giornata.

Anche io credo che ce la giocheremo fino alla fine. I dettagli faranno la differenza. E purtroppo dettagli sono anche "queste cose", perchè senza il punto rubato a Torino l'Inda avrebbe i nostri stessi punti. Alla fine noi si stiamo impiccando per un pareggio col Torino, ma ripeto che l'Inter il medesimo risultato lo ha ottenuto rubandolo, è un dato di fatto. Segno che è difficile per tutte vincere col Toro.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso la quinta, non la quarta, 77 PUNTI.
> Ultimi due anni quarta sempre intorno 78-80.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire... il campionato per me si vincerà a 82-83 non di più (il Milan se perde una gara arriva max a 83)... questo significa a ver fatto poco più della media punti per la champions degli ultimi campionati.
> ...


Se vuoi direi che in questa stagione non c'è la ammazza campionato, sono d'accordo e lo dico dalla chiusura del mercato estivo, non ora.

Noi ce lo giochiamo con merito comunque, non abbiamo rubato nulla per essere li dove siamo.

PS: ultimi due anni la quarta a 78 punti... gli UNICI DUE ANNI nella storia della Seria A a 20 squadre. Direi che non possiamo farne una statistica... sono l'eccezione per ora.


----------



## Manue (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...



Quindi si tifa solo se si vince, ho capito.

Ad ogni modo, per risponderti, 
comprendo la tua delusione perché quest'anno (che non è ancora finito!), ce la stia concretamente giocando.
Lottiamo contro chi ha Dzeko come punta, che se messa al posto di Giroud, farebbe ancora più pensa nel nostro Milan...

Quando scrivi che a gennaio con 2000 lire avremmo preso una punta e un trequartista, 
mi fai dei nomi di giocatori che potevano venire da noi ed alzare il livello ?

Questa rosa ha fatto più punti di tutte le rose della Serei A, negli scontri diretti, un motivo ci sarà no?

Il problema è che dovrebbe bastare ed avanzare per battere Bologna e Torino...il dito è da puntare qui, 
non sul mercato di gennaio, perchè parliamo di Bologna e Torino...con tutto il rispetto.

Un'altro aspetto che voglio sottolineare, 
che però vedo che viene ormai accettato con superficialità...
perché non ci mettiamo almeno, e dico almeno, 5 punti in più in classifica?
Quelli rubati contro Spezia e Udinese... e ne riparliamo?
Perchè non togliamo almeno, e dico almeno, 3 punti all'Inter, 
quelli rubati contro Torino e Juve, e ne riparliamo?

Ragazzi, noi abbiamo i nostri clamorosi limiti contro le piccole, perché non abbiamo una chiave tattica, 
anche se abbiamo vissuto partite dove le abbiamo sbloccate spesso contro le piccole, 
Salernitana, Spezia, Udinese, Sassuolo....

ma secondo me i punti in questo campionato, non sono corretti, 
per decisioni arbitrali che potrebbero indirizzare lo scudetto.


----------



## CS10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah l'Inter sicuramente è piu forte in attacca di noi, come testimoniano i tanti goal che ha segnato piu di noi.
> 
> Per il resto, mi pare che pure loro stiano soffrendo e non poco certi avversari.
> Pareggio con Torino Fiorentina e Genoa.
> ...


Certo che i tifosi sono umorali ci mancherebbe, ma non credo si possa dire che abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile per portare a casa il risultato nelle ultime due partite.
Voglio dire è chiaro che gli errori arbitrali sono una faccia della medaglia, l'altra faccia però è che nelle ultime 7/8 giornate facciamo troppa fatica a buttarla dentro.
L'anno scorso nelle ultime giornate abbiamo dato 3 gol alla juve, 7 al toro e 2 all'Atalanta dopo aver sprecato il match point con il cagliari.
Vediamo se quest'anno siamo in grado di battere Atalanta, Lazio, Fiorentina e Sassuolo nelle ultime giornate.


----------



## jacky (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi direi che in questa stagione non c'è la ammazza campionato, sono d'accordo e lo dico dalla chiusura del mercato estivo, non ora.
> 
> Noi ce lo giochiamo con merito comunque, non abbiamo rubato nulla per essere li dove siamo.
> 
> PS: ultimi due anni la quarta a 78 punti... gli UNICI DUE ANNI nella storia della Seria A a 20 squadre. Direi che non possiamo farne una statistica... sono l'eccezione per ora.


Sicuro non fa una statistica... Ma la Juventus ora è a 62, potenziali 80. Arriviamo lì intorno pure quest'anno e quindi direi che il calcio italiano sta andando in quella direzione.
Ci sono squadre in lotta per la salvezza, Genoa, Cagliari, Venezia che non riescono a fare mezzo punto neanche per sbaglio. E ci provano eh, per carità.


----------



## Giangy (11 Aprile 2022)

Ti capisco perfettamente, anche se non ho mai creduto che eravamo pronti per vincere uno scudetto dopo ben 11 anni, così come non credo che andrà al Napoli. Quasi alla fine fa più male, vedere ancora il sorpasso dell'Inter, cosa che purtroppo ormai credo, ancora di più vedere la seconda stella, dopo il ventesimo scudetto vinto. Ho il presentimento che noi, è come dire, che siamo l'Arsenal italiano, che deve vincere, ma più di li non va. (anche se l'Arsenal ha alcuni giocatori, saranno pochi, ma che noi ci possiamo solo sognare).


----------



## Simo98 (11 Aprile 2022)

Ma avevamo l'obbligo di vincerlo questo scudetto?
Anche io sono deluso e amareggiato perché abbiamo perso punti contro squadrette e perché da giugno 2021 serviva un trequartista e non lo hanno mai preso
Ma da qui a mollare tutto perché non si vince, quando a inizio stagione qualcuno neanche ci vedeva tra i primi 4 in classifica...


----------



## darden (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...


Il calcio è passione ed uuna malattia, si tifa quando si vince e si tifa quando si perde. Ovvio è bello quando si vince, ma dopo 10 anni di schifo totale, penso che la sofferenza nel non vincere sia sicuramente migliore dell'apatia del non essere neanche in lotta.

Quindi sicuramente sarò sempre dalla parte dei ragazzi e di Pioli, ma anche del management. Sicuramente potrei dire qualcosina ad Elliot sugli investimenti, ma quello non è un ragionamento che si può fare nel breve tempo ma più un ragionamento che dovresti fare a lungo termine.


----------



## sunburn (11 Aprile 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Certo che i tifosi sono umorali ci mancherebbe, ma non credo si possa dire che abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile per portare a casa il risultato nelle ultime due partite.
> Voglio dire è chiaro che gli errori arbitrali sono una faccia della medaglia, l'altra faccia però è che nelle ultime 7/8 giornate facciamo troppa fatica a buttarla dentro.


È da dopo la partita contro il Venezia che facciamo fatica a segnare. Era il 9 gennaio. Siamo all’11 di aprile. 
Tre mesi, 11 partite, 10 gol fatti. Meno di un gol a partita, pur avendo giocato contro Spezia, Sampdoria, Salernitana, Udinese, Empoli, Cagliari: sei squadre nella top 10 delle peggiori difese del campionato…
Davvero qualcuno vuole parlare di arbitri?


----------



## CS10 (11 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È da dopo la partita contro il Venezia che facciamo fatica a segnare. Era il 9 gennaio. Siamo all’11 di aprile.
> Tre mesi, 11 partite, 10 gol fatti. Meno di un gol a partita, pur avendo giocato contro Spezia, Sampdoria, Salernitana, Udinese, Empoli, Cagliari: sei squadre nella top 10 delle peggiori difese del campionato…
> Davvero qualcuno vuole parlare di arbitri?


Eh appunto è quello che cercavo di dire.
Ma da un certo punto di vista può essere anche una cosa positiva. 
Con tutti i problemi fisici, l'incompletezza dell'organico, i limiti di gioco e le decisioni arbitrali avverse siamo ancora li a giocarcela e abbiamo ampi margini di miglioramento, dobbiamo solo continuare nel nostro percorso di crescita.


----------



## jacky (11 Aprile 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma avevamo l'obbligo di vincerlo questo scudetto?
> Anche io sono deluso e amareggiato perché abbiamo perso punti contro squadrette e perché da giugno 2021 serviva un trequartista e non lo hanno mai preso
> Ma da qui a mollare tutto perché non si vince, quando a inizio stagione qualcuno neanche ci vedeva tra i primi 4 in classifica...


Il Milan è partito meglio visto il gruppo consolidato degli ultimi due anni.
Nel girone di ritorno questo gap di vantaggio si è azzerato e questo preoccupa. Juve avanti, poi Napoli. Gruppetto Milan e le romane, più dietro l'Inter.
Stiamo tornando ai vecchi tempi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Aprile 2022)

siamo primi, virtualmente secondi a 1 punto dall'Inter a 6 giornate dalla fine. Capisco perfettamente la delusione ma i catastrofismi no, non li capisco. Siamo una squadra in crescita, economicamente e sportivamente. Che manchi tanta qualità, soprattutto dalla trequarti in su non lo scopriamo oggi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2022)

Sfogo condivisibile, per quanto estremo.

Io non smetterò mai di seguire la squadra, ma con questa proprietà di strozzini che umilia la squadra non investendo un euro a gennaio per provare a coltivare un sogno, l'entusiasmo viene preso a picconate.
Bastava pochissimo impegno a gennaio per vincere lo scudetto in carrozza.

Il problema non è il secondo o terzo posto, che sarebbe un grande risultato per la squadra che abbiamo.
Il problema è che si ha la sensazione di aver perso un'occasione storica per tornare a cucirsi lo scudetto sul petto. Difficilmente ricapiterà un'annata come questa, dall'anno prossimo tornano anche i gobbi che non faranno più un avvio di stagione come questo.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È da dopo la partita contro il Venezia che facciamo fatica a segnare. Era il 9 gennaio. Siamo all’11 di aprile.
> Tre mesi, 11 partite, 10 gol fatti. Meno di un gol a partita, pur avendo giocato contro Spezia, Sampdoria, Salernitana, Udinese, Empoli, Cagliari: sei squadre nella top 10 delle peggiori difese del campionato…
> Davvero qualcuno vuole parlare di arbitri?


Discorso miope scusami.

L'Inter nello stesso arco di partite ha segnato 14 reti, delle quali 5 contro la Salernitana.

Di fatto segnano meno di noi. 10 partite 9 goal.

Purtroppo, e lo dico con dolore perchè odio parlare di queste cose, gli arbitraggi sono stati decisivi, fondamentali, cruciali nel determinare la classifica attuale.

Noi segniamo poco, abbiamo problemi evidenti.
Tutte le squadre di vertice hanno problemi pero, si gioca malissimo in questo periodo e si segna tutti poco, quindi le partite vengono decise dagli episodi e dai dettagli.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Aprile 2022)

Personalmente sono incacchiato nero, perché far vincere lo scudo a questa Inter così mediocre è veramente un crimine.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...


E' finita.
Non ho voglia di leggere pagelle, commenti, editoriali. Nulla.

Devo staccare un pò, per il mio bene.

Dedicherò questa settimana al calcio giocato, qualche birra con gli amici, affetti e amore, ovviamente.
Devo disintossicarmi .
Brutto a dirsi ma è cosi.


Questo scudetto degli ingiocabili, la mediocrità della nostra proprietà e questo calcio nostrano marcio fino al midollo mi hanno steso.
Ennesima notte passata da cani.
Basta.


----------



## Devil man (11 Aprile 2022)

ma come si pensa di vincere lo scudetto non tirando in porta... bha..


----------



## jacky (11 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' finita.
> Non ho voglia di leggere pagelle, commenti, editoriali. Nulla.
> 
> Devo staccare un pò, per il mio bene.
> ...


Se uno non vuole spendere non prende una squadra di calcio. E' questo che non capisco.
Eliott si è ritrovato il Milan, ma poi le centinaia di milioni per ripianare il rosso le ha messe.
Perché non ha investito un quarantesimo di quello che ha messo per coprire i debiti per vincere lo scudetto quasi agevolmente?
Ha fatto come chi nella vita reale si compra casa da 800.000 euro e poi l'arreda con mobili Ikea e senza architetto. O ancor peggio mobili usati.
Non capisco e non capirò mai. E Maldini dovrebbe spiegare... oltre a discussioni sul suo emolumento mi piacerebbe che, visto che è fine contratto, si faccia dare garanzie di investimenti seri. Per lui, per i tifosi e per la storia che rappresenta.
Altrimenti vada.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma come si pensa di vincere lo scudetto non tirando in porta... bha..



il 4 - 2 - 3 - 1 senza trequartista è bello difficile da applicare.

Speriamo di sostituire Chalanoglu il prossimo anno.

Perchè diciamocelo in tutta franchezza, la cornutazza turca sarebbe stata titolare inamovibile quest' anno e credo non sia una bestemmia col senno di poi, dire che probabilmente avremmo vinto questo scudetto.

Non è che serviva chissà che, bastava non giocare in 10 per tutta la stagione.

Non sto rimpiangendo il turco eh, rimpiango un trequartista.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...


Il problema è alla radice. Quando è l'AC Milan stesso, nella personalità di quel fantoccio di presidente che abbiamo, che ti dice "Scudetto? L'obiettivo è il 4° posto tutto il resto boh, se viene ok, se no pazienza", di che si vuole parlare?


----------



## Solo (11 Aprile 2022)

La cosa sconfortante è che le indicazioni di mercato sembrano indicare una replica per il prossimo anno. Sarebbe il terzo anno di fila. 

Fuori Ibra, Kessie e Romagnoli 
Dentro Origi, Sanches e Botman

Zero qualità sulla trequarti. 

Risultato: finché la condizione fisica terrà faremo un filotto di punti e vittorie, poi quando calerà e dovremo affidarci alle giocate dei singoli torneremo a vedere 'ste partite horror dove i Saelemaekers e i Diaz di turno non segnerebbero neanche con le mani.


----------



## DavMilan (11 Aprile 2022)

ma piuttosto cambiamo modulo l'anno prossimo. Non ha senso sto 4-2-3-1 con una trequarti che non sa segnare


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Aprile 2022)

Sarebbe bastato un Pavoletti qualsiasi a gennaio per avere già lo scudo al petto. Non è finita ma si sta mettendo male male.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

Tutti vorrebbero un Milan bello e vincente ma, per me, bisognerebbe avere più equlibrio nei giudizi. Senza esaltarsi e senza fare drammi. Attaccare tutto e tutti non serve praticamente a nulla. La linea societaria - che piaccia o meno - è chiara. Occorre accettare che i tempi di Silvio non torneranno più, almeno con questa proprietà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Aprile 2022)

Leggendo i commenti mi cadono proprio le braccia.
Qui dentro pare siano stati parassitati da Patman (per chi ha visto LoL  )
Anni di mediocrità hanno trasformato anche il tifoso,disposto a farsi sbeffeggiare e ****** in testa dall'inter che andrà a disegnare la seconda stella sulla maglia.

Tutto grazie alla proprietà e a Maldini,che in estate (mentre nell'altra sponda milanese smantellavano la squadra) e nel calciomercato di gennaio ha messo in piedi un calciomercato da VOMITO.
Eravamo primi,si,ma "grazie" al gruppo squadra della passata stagione e a Maignan,tutto il resto non serve ad una fava.


Un terzino inutile acquistato solamente perchè veloce (grande Maldini,che occhio lungo..................)
Altro terzino che doveva portare esperienza ma non ha combinato chissà che cosa
Un ex fattorino che non farebbe la differenza neanche in serie B.
Un attaccante fracico che puntualmente è stato ceduto a gennaio.
Rimpiazzato l'attaccante fracico con un ragazzino che ancora non ha neanche esordito 
Per non parlare a genialata di acquistare il trequartista e lasciarlo in Francia per risparmiare 1 milione,quando in squadra ancora non hai sostituito Calhanoglu e Diaz non ha praticamente ricambi.

La proprietà fa schifo,ma la dirigenza non è esente da colpe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma avevamo l'obbligo di vincerlo questo scudetto?
> Anche io sono deluso e amareggiato perché abbiamo perso punti contro squadrette e perché da giugno 2021 serviva un trequartista e non lo hanno mai preso
> Ma da qui a mollare tutto perché non si vince, quando a inizio stagione qualcuno neanche ci vedeva tra i primi 4 in classifica...


non si molla, ma questo scudetto c'è l'obbligo di vincerlo per me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> siamo primi, virtualmente secondi a 1 punto dall'Inter a 6 giornate dalla fine. Capisco perfettamente la delusione ma i catastrofismi no, non li capisco. Siamo una squadra in crescita, economicamente e sportivamente. Che manchi tanta qualità, soprattutto dalla trequarti in su non lo scopriamo oggi.


sulla crescita avrei qualcosa da obiettare sinceramente...


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Leggendo i commenti mi cadono proprio le braccia.
> Qui dentro pare siano stati parassitati da Patman (per chi ha visto LoL  )
> Anni di mediocrità hanno trasformato anche il tifoso,disposto a farsi sbeffeggiare e ****** in testa dall'inter che andrà a disegnare la seconda stella sulla maglia.
> 
> ...


l'errore originale è datato aprile 2021, il rinnovo di ibra.
da li a cascata abbiamo dovuto risparmiare per pagare un paracarro.
noto gente sbiellata ora, io son più tranquillo mi aspettavo questa penuria.


----------



## sunburn (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Discorso miope scusami.
> 
> L'Inter nello stesso arco di partite ha segnato 14 reti, delle quali 5 contro la Salernitana.
> 
> ...


Sì però non è che possiamo togliere gol e partite agli altri così a caso… Loro quei cinque gol li hanno fatti e nel confronto con noi son valsi +2 punti.
Aggiungiamoci anche che loro hanno già giocato contro tutte le squadre della parte sinistra della classifica, tranne la Roma. A noi ne mancano ancora cinque della parte sinistra. Insomma, se fosse formula 1, sarebbe come avere cinque secondi di vantaggio sul secondo dovendo però ancora fare il cambio gomme.


----------



## Antokkmilan (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...


Amico stai tranquillo mica è tutto finito mancano ancora tante giornate e può succedere di tutto. Contro il Torino in casa loro non è mai facile per nessuno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Amico stai tranquillo mica è tutto finito mancano ancora tante giornate e può succedere di tutto. Contro il Torino in casa loro non è mai facile per nessuno



Hai ragione,siamo ancora in tempo per farci sorpassare anche da una juve bollita


----------



## livestrong (11 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> parliamone fratello…
> 
> Se affrontate le altre questioni della vita con il pessimismo e la negatività con cui parlate di Milan deve essere durissima anche alzarvi alla mattina.
> Mi hanno sempre insegnato che solo il pensiero positivo e sogno ti porta a risultati.
> ...


Lollo capisco tutto ma le lezioni di vita le eviterei sinceramente. Ci sta esser delusi a caldo dopo il risultato di ieri. Non si può pretendere che il tifo venga eliminato dal calcio, altrimenti mettiamoci a seguire gli scacchi che son intellettualmente più stimolanti


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Lollo capisco tutto ma le lezioni di vita le eviterei sinceramente. Ci sta esser delusi a caldo dopo il risultato di ieri. Non si può pretendere che il tifo venga eliminato dal calcio, altrimenti mettiamoci a seguire gli scacchi che son intellettualmente più stimolanti


Vero, nessuna lezione di vita. La mia era una considerazione generale, non si possono tirare conclusioni su qualcosa che non è concluso.


----------



## livestrong (11 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero, nessuna lezione di vita. La mia era una considerazione generale, non si possono tirare conclusioni su qualcosa che non è concluso.


Sono d'accordo con te. Però oggi se sei tifoso milanista ti girano le pelotas, è più che normale


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Però oggi se sei tifoso milanista ti girano le pelotas, è più che normale


Pensa come girano a chi ci lavora.


----------



## livestrong (11 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pensa come girano a chi ci lavora.


Sì immagino. Però facendo le battaglie coi mulini a vento secondo me si rischia di buttar benzina sul fuoco. Quest'anno la quota scudetto è evidentemente più bassa del solito, saremo sempre lì. Spero solo che un'eventuale vittoria dello scudetto non vada a intaccare le idee sul mercato. Speriamo ci sia la volontà reale di migliorare


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì però non è che possiamo togliere gol e partite agli altri così a caso… Loro quei cinque gol li hanno fatti e nel confronto con noi son valsi +2 punti.
> Aggiungiamoci anche che loro hanno già giocato contro tutte le squadre della parte sinistra della classifica, tranne la Roma. A noi ne mancano ancora cinque della parte sinistra. Insomma, se fosse formula 1, sarebbe come avere cinque secondi di vantaggio sul secondo dovendo però ancora fare il cambio gomme.


Per me è tutto da vedere se per noi sia un vantaggio o meno giocare con le squadre di bassa classifica...

Comunque il discorso di base resta, noi stiamo soffrendo parecchio, segnando pochissimo, ma non è che l'Inter abbia sfondato le reti nel frattempo, anzi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì immagino. Però facendo le battaglie coi mulini a vento secondo me si rischia di buttar benzina sul fuoco. Quest'anno la quota scudetto è evidentemente più bassa del solito, saremo sempre lì. Spero solo che un'eventuale vittoria dello scudetto non vada a intaccare le idee sul mercato. Speriamo ci sia la volontà reale di migliorare


Maldini è stato ampiamente chiaro in tal senso, il progetto va avanti indipendentemente che si vinca il campionato o che non so vada in champions. 
Ricordati sempre una cosa, ogni cosa che tu leggi qui o altrove ( sempre che sia fondata ) è una cosa che viene affrontata anche dai diretti interessati che fanno scelte al massimo possibile. 
Non è gettare acqua sul fuoco, è dare un altro punto di vista in mezzo ad un mare di insulti.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Comunque noto che si parte sempre dal presupposto che l'Inter vincerà il recupero col Bologna con certezza scientifica e dunque sia prima in classifica, adesso, virtualmente.

Boh vedremo.


----------



## shevchampions (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque noto che si parte sempre dal presupposto che l'Inter vincerà il recupero col Bologna con certezza scientifica e dunque sia prima in classifica, adesso, virtualmente.
> 
> Boh vedremo.


Sappiamo che i pronostici in questo campionato vengono costantemente ribaltati. Però, commentando il momento attuale, bisogna ammettere che l’Inter è lanciata, forte anche del primato virtuale e delle ultime due vittorie, mentre noi siamo in caduta, senza esagerare però, non avendo subito sconfitte recentemente.

Io credo che, ancora una volta, un punto di svolta possa davvero essere il derby di coppa Italia, per capovolgere gli entusiasmi. Con due risultati su tre a disposizione.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2022)

Quoto tutto.
Questi treni passano una volta sola, se l'anno scorso avevamo delle attenuanti quest'anno ci siamo giocati lo scudetto con le nostre mani.
Una situazione veramente pessima, con giocatori senza palle e proprietari che non vogliono spendere.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2022)

Al di là dell’isteria generale l’anno prossimo la squadra sarà migliorata (credo e spero…) e saremo sempre lì. Quest’anno va così e ci sarà da soffrire. Sono convinto che basta una gara giocata bene per sbloccarci.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque noto che si parte sempre dal presupposto che l'Inter vincerà il recupero col Bologna *con certezza scientifica* e dunque sia prima in classifica, adesso, virtualmente.
> 
> Boh vedremo.



La certezza scientifica al momento è solo una : il Bologna ovviamente si scanserà.
Ci tocca sperare nella partita dell'inda con la Roma,ma anche li,Mourinho,potrà mai fare uno sgarbo alla sua squadra del ??
Ho i miei dubbi.

Così come ho dei seri dubbi sul fatto di andare a vincere contro il genoa,perchè l'andazzo è quello che è.


----------



## unbreakable (11 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Maldini è stato ampiamente chiaro in tal senso, il progetto va avanti indipendentemente che si vinca il campionato o che non so vada in champions.
> Ricordati sempre una cosa, ogni cosa che tu leggi qui o altrove ( sempre che sia fondata ) è una cosa che viene affrontata anche dai diretti interessati che fanno scelte al massimo possibile.
> Non è gettare acqua sul fuoco, è dare un altro punto di vista in mezzo ad un mare di insulti.


ti faccio una domanda tecnica,: molti nel forum hanno sottolineato la mancanza di pericolosità nei calci da fermo.
Ormai stiamo per finire il campionato e di gol me ne ricordo veramente pochi con questa metodologia. Forse romagnoli con il sassuolo o tomori con il liverpool 
Insomma non si può migliorare questo fondamentale? Per farla breve perchè i nostri schemi fanno così pietà?
Al contrario l'inter è strutturalmente molto più pericolosa..non sarebbe il caso nel prossimo mercato di mettere un pò più di fisicità in qualche lemento che ci possa aitare anche in queste situazioni?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ti faccio una domanda tecnica,: molti nel forum hanno sottolineato la mancanza di pericolosità nei calci da fermo.
> Ormai stiamo per finire il campionato e di gol me ne ricordo veramente pochi con questa metodologia. Forse romagnoli con il sassuolo o tomori con il liverpool
> Insomma non si può migliorare questo fondamentale? Per farla breve perchè i nostri schemi fanno così pietà?
> Al contrario l'inter è strutturalmente molto più pericolosa..non sarebbe il caso nel prossimo mercato di mettere un pò più di fisicità in qualche lemento che ci possa aitare anche in queste situazioni?


Risposta, si l'abbiamo chiesto varie volte a Pioli in conferenza stampa e lui è pienamente al corrente del fatto che segnano pochissimo su cross e palla da gioco fermo. 
La bacchetta magica non l'ha nessuno, ma come ti dicevo prima ogni considerazione che facciamo noi è già stata ampiamente affrontata da chi di dovere. 
Fisicità ? ecco perchè dell interesse di Botman.


----------



## Davidoff (11 Aprile 2022)

Non sostituire Calhanoglu e non prendere un esterno destro serio è quello che ha fatto la differenza. Gli arbitraggi nemmeno li nomino, come società valiamo meno della Salernitana, ergo se si punta a vincere tocca avere una squadra che possa dare 10 punti alla seconda, auguroni. Poi l'anno prossimo tornano i ladri, avrebbero vinto pure questo di scudetto se non avessero perso con l'Inda. 
Seconda stella all'Inda è un insulto al calcio come sport, disgustoso. Solo in Italia loro e i ladri potevano essere le più vincenti, paese mafioso di m***a.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Aprile 2022)

Addio un paio di palle. Restiamo in trincea che ce la facciamo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Aprile 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Addio un paio di palle. Restiamo in trincea che ce la facciamo.


Non vedo come possiamo vincere, non tiriamo mai in porta


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La certezza scientifica al momento è solo una : il Bologna ovviamente si scanserà.
> Ci tocca sperare nella partita dell'inda con la Roma,ma anche li,Mourinho,potrà mai fare uno sgarbo alla sua squadra del ??
> Ho i miei dubbi.
> 
> Così come ho dei seri dubbi sul fatto di andare a vincere contro il genoa,perchè l'andazzo è quello che è.


E' un momentaccio ma le cose cambiano in fretta.

Soprattutto nei confronti dell'Inda i giudizi sono cambiati come sulle montagne russe... a gennaio scudetto in tasca... poi psicodramma dopo il derby... ora scudetto di nuovo una formalità...

Bah secondo me ne vedremo ancora delle belle. Come andrà a finire non lo sa nessuno, ma io direi che è bene non dare nulla per scontato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' un momentaccio ma le cose cambiano in fretta.
> 
> Soprattutto nei confronti dell'Inda i giudizi sono cambiati come sulle montagne russe... a gennaio scudetto in tasca... poi psicodramma dopo il derby... ora scudetto di nuovo una formalità...
> 
> Bah secondo me ne vedremo ancora delle belle. Come andrà a finire non lo sa nessuno, ma io direi che è bene non dare nulla per scontato.


Il problema è che l'inter ha superato la "crisi" mentre noi ci siamo andati. Ti dirò che non mi stupirei se le vincesse tutte...ha un calendario facile e arbitri amici...la vedo un impresa utopica


----------



## unbreakable (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' un momentaccio ma le cose cambiano in fretta.
> 
> Soprattutto nei confronti dell'Inda i giudizi sono cambiati come sulle montagne russe... a gennaio scudetto in tasca... poi psicodramma dopo il derby... ora scudetto di nuovo una formalità...
> 
> Bah secondo me ne vedremo ancora delle belle. Come andrà a finire non lo sa nessuno, ma io direi che è bene non dare nulla per scontato.


magari per "festeggiare" i 20 anni dal 2002 vengono fregati alla fine ancora..ma questa volta da noi ..
sarebbe epico


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che l'inter ha superato la "crisi" mentre noi ci siamo andati. Ti dirò che non mi stupirei se le vincesse tutte...ha un calendario facile e arbitri amici...la vedo un impresa utopica


Beh se le vince tutte non vedo il problema... possiamo andare al mare.

Ma ricordo che le avrebbe dovute vincere tutte anche qualche tempo fa... tipo fare di nuovo 90 punti o quasi. Poi invece hanno perso punti malamente, con Torino, anche loro, Genoa, Sassuolo, Fiorentina... poi la davano per morta con addirittura articoli sull'esonero di Inzaghi (!)... invece hanno sculato la partita con la Juve ed eccoci qui.

Roba che un reparto di schizofrenia isterica sono piu sani dei giornalisti/tifosi italiani davvero...

Le difficoltà ci sono per tutte. Per me non le vince tutte, anzi, è tanto se arriva alla fatidica quota 82 pure lei. Ma vedremo partita per partita.


----------



## Antokkmilan (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh se le vince tutte non vedo il problema... possiamo andare al mare.
> 
> Ma ricordo che le avrebbe dovute vincere tutte anche qualche tempo fa... tipo fare di nuovo 90 punti o quasi. Poi invece hanno perso punti malamente, con Torino, anche loro, Genoa, Sassuolo, Fiorentina... poi la davano per morta con addirittura articoli sull'esonero di Inzaghi (!)... invece hanno sculato la partita con la Juve ed eccoci qui.
> 
> ...


Guarda condivido al 100x100, non entro nella discussione perché purtroppo il tifosotto non è mai obiettivo, si basa sui risultati della domenica, scende è sale dal carro nel giro di un nano secondo. Sarebbe impossibile farglielo capire.


----------



## darden (11 Aprile 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> magari per "festeggiare" i 20 anni dal 2002 vengono fregati alla fine ancora..ma questa volta da noi ..
> sarebbe epico



Epico sicuramente... ma a rischio infarto anche per noi


----------



## Antokkmilan (11 Aprile 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> magari per "festeggiare" i 20 anni dal 2002 vengono fregati alla fine ancora..ma questa volta da noi ..
> sarebbe epico


Chi lo sa è possibilissimo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque noto che si parte sempre dal presupposto che l'Inter vincerà il recupero col Bologna con certezza scientifica e dunque sia prima in classifica, adesso, virtualmente.
> 
> Boh vedremo.


per me l'Inter al massimo lascia qualche punto a Udine (ser restano coinvolti in lotta salvezza). Il resto le vincono in carrozza, spero di sbagliarmi naturalmente. Sono tutte amichevoli de facto


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Guarda condivido al 100x100, non entro nella discussione perché purtroppo il tifosotto non è mai obiettivo, si basa sui risultati della domenica, scende è sale dal carro nel giro di un nano secondo. Sarebbe impossibile farglielo capire.


Parlando diciamo "lucidamente", noi avevamo 4 pareggi da giocarci come jolly per arrivare all'agognata quota 82.

Pronti via e ne abbiamo giocati già due. Quindi il margine di errore è minimo, la strada adesso è in salita, ma la situazione non è ancora irreparabile.

Tra l'altro uno dei 4 jolly che avevo in mente era proprio contro il Toro... quindi per me il vero risultato negativo è il pareggio col Bologna, quello col Toro è anche accettabile.

Il problema è come giochiamo, quello è preoccupante, perchè da tanto tempo siamo confusi e inconcludenti, non soltanto le ultime due partite.


----------



## Antokkmilan (11 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> per me l'Inter al massimo lascia qualche punto a Udine (ser restano coinvolti in lotta salvezza). Il resto le vincono in carrozza, spero di sbagliarmi naturalmente. Sono tutte amichevoli de facto


Ma questo lo si diceva anche a noi come con la a Juve.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> per me l'Inter al massimo lascia qualche punto a Udine (ser restano coinvolti in lotta salvezza). Il resto le vincono in carrozza, spero di sbagliarmi naturalmente. Sono tutte amichevoli de facto


Perchè Bologna e Toro non dovevano essere amichevoli per noi in teoria?

E non parliamo della passata stagione quando noi abbiamo pareggiato col Cagliari salvo e teoricamente in ciabatte e il Napoli ha addirittura buttato la qualificazione Champions pareggiando in casa col Verona...

Tutto puo succedere, pure che l'Inda le vinca tutte in carrozza come dici tu, ma per me no, non succederà e anche loro dovranno sudarseli i punti per arrivare primi.


----------



## darden (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perchè Bologna e Toro non dovevano essere amichevoli per noi in teoria?
> 
> E non parliamo della passata stagione quando noi abbiamo pareggiato col Cagliari salvo e teoricamente in ciabatte e il Napoli ha addirittura buttato la qualificazione Champions pareggiando in casa col Verona...
> 
> Tutto puo succedere, pure che l'Inda le vinca tutte in carrozza come dici tu, ma per me no, non succederà e anche loro dovranno sudarseli i punti per arrivare primi.



Ma infatti in questo campionato equilibrato, davvero tutto può succedere. 

Però per me diventa essenziale vincere la prossima e portarci a casa il derby di coppa italia... a quel punto magari subiscono un colpo mentale per un paio di partite


----------



## Antokkmilan (11 Aprile 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ma infatti in questo campionato equilibrato, davvero tutto può succedere.
> 
> Però per me diventa essenziale vincere la prossima e portarci a casa il derby di coppa italia... a quel punto magari subiscono un colpo mentale per un paio di partite


Ecco lo stavo per scrivere io…quel derby è fondamentale


----------



## sunburn (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me è tutto da vedere se per noi sia un vantaggio o meno giocare con le squadre di bassa classifica...
> 
> Comunque il discorso di base resta, noi stiamo soffrendo parecchio, segnando pochissimo, ma non è che l'Inter abbia sfondato le reti nel frattempo, anzi.


In effetti, il mio era un discorso un po' troppo di pancia. Razionalizzando e guardando la classifica, tornando indietro delle famose 11 partite, l'Inter era avanti di 1 con una partita in meno, adesso dietro di 2 sempre con una partita in meno. Quindi alla fine in queste 11 partite abbiamo addirittura guadagnato punti... Questi due zero a zero consecutivi mi hanno completamente stravolto la percezione della sfida scudetto. 
Boh dai, io continuo a sperarci senza crederci... Magari porta bene!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che l'inter ha superato la "crisi" mentre noi ci siamo andati. Ti dirò che non mi stupirei se le vincesse tutte...ha un calendario facile e arbitri amici...la vedo un impresa utopica



Il problema più grande è che quelli hanno avuto una sola crisi,lunga,ma solo una.
Pare che con la vittoria contro la juve abbiano superato il momentaccio (io lo dicevo che bisognava turarsi il naso e sperare nei gobbacci),e ora le avranno quasi tutte semplici semplici.

Noi invece quante crisi abbiamo avuto ?
Poi oh,ogni volta che ci sta la nazionale in mezzo alle balle o perdiamo giocatori o perdiamo certezze.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Aprile 2022)

Scandalosi. 

3/4 di squadra da mandare via, in primis Pioli e Leao e Diaz, poi il resto. Una vergogna, bimbi viziati che giocano da soli e non per la squadra e poi quell'incapace di Pioli gli dà pure il giorno di riposo. Vergogna.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In effetti, il mio era un discorso un po' troppo di pancia. Razionalizzando e guardando la classifica, tornando indietro delle famose 11 partite, l'Inter era avanti di 1 con una partita in meno, adesso dietro di 2 sempre con una partita in meno. Quindi alla fine in queste 11 partite abbiamo addirittura guadagnato punti... Questi due zero a zero consecutivi mi hanno completamente stravolto la percezione della sfida scudetto.
> Boh dai, io continuo a sperarci senza crederci... Magari porta bene!


Abbiamo anche vinto il derby. Non dimentichiamolo. Loro devono arrivare a più uno, a pare vinciamo noi. Dettaglio non da poco in una situazione come questa.


----------



## Giek (11 Aprile 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Scandalosi.
> 
> 3/4 di squadra da mandare via, in primis Pioli e Leao e Diaz, poi il resto. Una vergogna, bimbi viziati che giocano da soli e non per la squadra e poi quell'incapace di Pioli gli dà pure il giorno di riposo. Vergogna.


Pioli è l’allenatore perfetto per una società che nel mercato post ritorno in CL si presenta con i seguenti innesti: Messias, Ballo Toure, Bakayoko, Pellegri, Diaz promosso a titolare, Giroud 36enne come punta titolare.
La prossima estate cosa vogliono fare? Rifare l’attacco con svincolati o prestiti??


----------



## JoKeR (11 Aprile 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Pioli è l’allenatore perfetto per una società che nel mercato post ritorno in CL si presenta con i seguenti innesti: Messias, Ballo Toure, Bakayoko, Pellegri, Diaz promosso a titolare, Giroud 36enne come punta titolare.
> La prossima estate cosa vogliono fare? Rifare l’attacco con svincolati o prestiti??


I non evoluti lo hanno sottolineato in mille modi.. eppure… siamo primi cit.
Non c’entra nulla, una squadra deve crescere e migliorare, noi quest’anno segniamo meno degli anni scorsi (quando Ibra ancora aiutava e c’erano la turca più Rebic).


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Parlando diciamo "lucidamente", noi avevamo 4 pareggi da giocarci come jolly per arrivare all'agognata quota 82.
> 
> Pronti via e ne abbiamo giocati già due. Quindi il margine di errore è minimo, la strada adesso è in salita, ma la situazione non è ancora irreparabile.
> 
> ...


con 82 punti non si vince lo scudetto. La quota sarà intorno a 84/85.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> con 82 punti non si vince lo scudetto. La quota sarà intorno a 84/85.


Può darsi. Considera che noi vincendole tutte ne facciamo 86.
L'inter può farne uno in più vincendole tutte e sette.

Quindi non credo che una arriverà a 85. È difficile. 

Per me 82 forse 83 massimo è la quota scudetto. Poi chissà vedremo. Questo campionato è davvero imprevedibile finora.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Può darsi. Considera che noi vincendole tutte ne facciamo 86.
> L'inter può farne uno in più vincendole tutte e sette.
> 
> Quindi non credo che una arriverà a 85. È difficile.
> ...


infatti l'inter probabilmente rischia di vincerle tutte o quasi. Quindi non arriverà magari a 87 ma 84/85 potrebbero farli. Noi purtroppo non possiamo sbagliare più. Quindi con 82 non ce la faremmo. Anche perché se fosse vero che con 82 punti si potrebbe vincere lo scudetto, la juventus sarebbe di nuovo in gioco, visto che può tranquillamente vincerle tutte.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Può darsi. Considera che noi vincendole tutte ne facciamo 86.
> L'inter può farne uno in più vincendole tutte e sette.
> 
> Quindi non credo che una arriverà a 85. È difficile.
> ...


per me le vinceranno tutte perché hanno tutto apparecchiato. Avversari che si scansano e arbitraggi favorevoli, perciò credo sia finita qui...se ci fosse un karma non vincono contro il Bologna, ma figurati


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> infatti l'inter probabilmente rischia di vincerle tutte o quasi. Quindi non arriverà magari a 87 ma 84/85 potrebbero farli. Noi purtroppo non possiamo sbagliare più. Quindi con 82 non ce la faremmo. Anche perché se fosse vero che con 82 punti si potrebbe vincere lo scudetto, la juventus sarebbe di nuovo in gioco, visto che può tranquillamente vincerle tutte.


La Juve vincendole tutte può fare 80.

Sono rimasti 18 punti.

Io capisco il tuo ragionamento ma questo è. È matematica diciamo poi può succedere di tutto ma i punti quelli sono.

Se l'Inter le vince tutte o quasi bravi loro. Se fanno 85 punti non c'è nulla da fare. Se lo meritano.

Per me sulle sette che devono giocare ne vincono massimo 5 ma faranno fatica. Hanno Roma Bologna Udinese Cagliari... non saranno passeggiate. Non resta che vedere come va a questo punto.

Sono convinto che basteranno 82-83 poi chissà. Il bello di questo anno è che può succedere di tutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> per me le vinceranno tutte perché hanno tutto apparecchiato. Avversari che si scansano e arbitraggi favorevoli, perciò credo sia finita qui...se ci fosse un karma non vincono contro il Bologna, ma figurati


Figurati è da gennaio che leggo che le vincono tutte. Ormai ci sono abituato.
Vedremo. Una giornata per volta ci sarà da viverlo questo campionato.

Da quello che vedo amico milanista la soffri parecchio questa competizione per lo Scudetto! Per me la prendi male ma ognuno la vive come vuole ci mancherebbe. Se parti dal presupposto che le avversarie sono invincibili è chiaro che ti prendano disperazione e sconforto secondo me.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Figurati è da gennaio che leggo che le vincono tutte. Ormai ci sono abituato.
> Vedremo. Una giornata per volta ci sarà da viverlo questo campionato.
> 
> Da quello che vedo amico milanista la soffri parecchio questa competizione per lo Scudetto! Per me la prendi male ma ognuno la vive come vuole ci mancherebbe. Se parti dal presupposto che le avversarie sono invincibili è chiaro che ti prendano disperazione e sconforto secondo me.


Gary la prendo molto male perché è una competizione pilotata,farsesca, e io mi sento davvero un coione a seguirla ancora, ma l'amore per il Milan è troppo grande. Mi piacerebbe fosse più sana,allora accetterei qualsiasi verdetto


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai fatto male i conti. Quota Champions 86 punti in un campionato a 25 squadre forse.
> 
> Che sia un campionato anomalo è vero, ma per ora la quota scudetto è in linea con molte altre stagioni.
> 
> Il nostro ultimo scudetto lo abbiamo vinto con 82 punti, tra l'altro.



Ogni anno leggo di campionato anomalo...la verità è che tutti i campionati saranno anomali finchè le cose restano queste...


----------



## gabuz (13 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Faccio questo ennesimo post-sfogo,mi sono stufato di veder vincere sempre gli altri,e anche quest anno toccherà ingoiare l'ennesimo boccone amaro.
> una stagione buttata via in due partite fattibilisime,dove abbiamo fatto schifo. quest anno fa molto male. l'anno scorso avevo assorbito meglio la delusione perchè oggettivamente era impossibile vincere contro l'armata di Lukaku e Conte,ma quest anno non lo mando giu. non eravamo da scudetto,ma con uno sforzo a gennaio si poteva vincere in carrozza,anche al netto dei torti arbitrali.
> grazie a tutta la dirigenza per aver fatto aprire all'inter un ciclo,e noi sempre a guardare. un grazie alla società che a Gennaio non ha voluto spendere 2mila lire per un attaccante decente,e un trequartista decente. davvero GRAZIE DI CUORE.
> 
> ...


Onestamente non capisco lo sfogo, anche se comprendo il momento e la sua emotività.
Anch'io sono delusissimo, ripeto delusissimo, dai pareggi con Bologna e Torino, ma è impensabile pensare che la stagione possa essere deludente. Lasciamolo a chi lo scrive per malafede.

Due anni fa a quest'ora ci giocavamo l'accesso in Europa League, l'anno scorso in Champions, quest'anno siamo nel treno scudetto... ma deludente de che??

E poi, permettetemi una provocazione. Come fa ad essere deludente se per 3/4 di forum, ai nastri di partenza, eravamo da 6/7 posto, dietro addirittura l'invincibile Lazio di Sarri e la strabordante Roma di Mourinho?


----------



## gabuz (13 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> per me le vinceranno tutte perché hanno tutto apparecchiato. Avversari che si scansano e arbitraggi favorevoli, perciò credo sia finita qui...se ci fosse un karma non vincono contro il Bologna, ma figurati


Se l'Inter le vince tutte significa che, dalla Juve, arriverebbero a vincerne 9 di fila.
Un trend del genere non credo l'abbiano avuto in tutta la stagione.

Nonostante il calendario favorevole non credo faranno un filotto del genere, come non lo faremo noi e non lo farà il Napoli.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Aprile 2022)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se l'Inter le vince tutte significa che, dalla Juve, verebbero a vincerne 9 di fila.
> Un trend del genere non credo l'abbiano avuto in tutta la stagione.
> 
> Nonostante il calendario favorevole non credo faranno un filotto del genere, come non lo faremo noi e non lo farà il Napoli.


ti darei ragione se solo non avessero un calendario cosi ridicolo. comunque puo succedere di tutto,almeno è quello che spero


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Aprile 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Pioli è l’allenatore perfetto per una società che nel mercato post ritorno in CL si presenta con i seguenti innesti: Messias, Ballo Toure, Bakayoko, Pellegri, Diaz promosso a titolare, Giroud 36enne come punta titolare.
> La prossima estate cosa vogliono fare? Rifare l’attacco con svincolati o prestiti??


Per me Pioli nemmeno col PSG vincerebbe il campionato, è questo il problema


----------

